# HELP - Chicken injured knee/leg



## lbc602 (Dec 21, 2017)

I think my chicken dislocated her knee. At first 3 days ago







she was just favoring the left leg and had a small scratch but today it looks dislocated.
What can I do?

+ QuoteReply


*You need 3 posts to add links to your posts! This is used to prevent spam.*


ForumsBeginners Forum


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would put her in a cage and keep her confined. You may want to splint it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If she appears to be in pain,give her a baby aspirin twice a day.It will also help with swelling.If you can,confine her in close quarters to limit movement.protect her from the others and let her rest.Sometimes they recover,sometimes they don't.Good lick!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You didnt take your hen to a vet? Post #15.
https://www.chickenforum.com/threads/hen-with-a-hurt-leg-advice-needed.12847/


----------



## lbc602 (Dec 21, 2017)

I took her to the vet. She has an inflamed tendon.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

lbc602 said:


> I took her to the vet. She has an inflamed tendon.


And what treatment did the vet recommend? Any meds for her, like meloxicam etc?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am glad you took her to a vet and she will be okay. You must feel relieved.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

lbc602 said:


> I took her to the vet. She has an inflamed tendon.


How did the vet say to treat her?We are all curious to know for future references.Knowledge is power.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How is the leg situation?


----------

